
Show HN: Actix web 0.4 – simple and extremely fast web framework for Rust - fafhrd91
https://github.com/actix/actix-web
======
fafhrd91
Actix web is a small, pragmatic, extremely fast, web framework for Rust.

* Supported HTTP/1.x and HTTP/2.0 protocols

* Streaming and pipelining

* Keep-alive and slow requests handling

* Client/server WebSockets support

* Transparent content compression/decompression (br, gzip, deflate)

* Configurable request routing

* Graceful server shutdown

* Multipart streams

* Middlewares

------
fafhrd91
Actix is number 7 in TechEmpower plaintext benchmark

[https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r15&hw=...](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r15&hw=ph&test=plaintext)

